# OverSized OOths



## hibiscusmile (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey You guys, look at these ooths, the first one is a dead leaf and the second a Budwing!  












I knew I grew big farm boys, but this is ridicules!


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 28, 2007)

wow thats indeed ridicules


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2007)

That doesn't look normal for the budwing.


----------



## tier (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi

The first one is lobata, not desiccata. desiccata is building smaller ooths, but this is a normal size and normal looking for a lobata ooth.

regards,

tier


----------



## acerbity (Dec 28, 2007)

tier said:


> HiThe first one is lobata, not desiccata. desiccata is building smaller ooths, but this is a normal size and normal looking for a lobata ooth.
> 
> regards,
> 
> tier


Haha, you could tell me the first one is an Orchid ooth and I would have believed it, I can't picture myself being so keen as to tell the difference between Deroplatys species.

:bows:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Tier, I always get the two confused, the PERSON, who sold me the nymphs mislabeled them and I cannot seem to put the new name to them! :lol:


----------



## tier (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi

How you like this one?











By the way: Thanks a lot to MacroJunkie who explained me how to post direct pics via URL instead of commercial links. Thank you very much.

regards,

tier


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 30, 2007)

:lol: You win hands UP!


----------

